# Quick Main Jet Question 2008 Brute Force 650i



## jsin607 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 2 quick questions that I could not find an answer too. 

Can you stick a wire straight through the main jet on this carb? 
I can't see any light through it, and it does not seem to go straight through. 

Also, are the main jets different sizes for the front and back cylinder? 
I mixed the jets up, and there are no markings on the main jets. 

Thanks!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm. Thinking the rear jet is the larger size..


----------



## jsin607 (Jul 14, 2011)

What about cleaning it, can you see straight through these jets or no? 
I hate to spend anymore time trying to clean it if you cant see through it. 

They both look the same size, and there are no markings. Thats a dirty trick if they are different sizes with no markings. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just take them out and you will see the markings on the side. To see through them, you will have yo take the CV slides out. This will pull the needles out of the main jet passage. You can see through it then. The pilots are small enough that you may not get a wire through them. For pilot jets, 650s had #40s. 750s had #38s.


----------



## jsin607 (Jul 14, 2011)

OK. 

I hate to be a pain like this. 

The carbs are apart, slides out, etc. 

The "pilot jets" are the small one piece ones, marked 38s right? 
The "main jets" are the larger ones that comes apart into three pieces? 

I can get the wire through the smaller pilot jets, but I cant get a wire through the larger three piece main jet, and I cant see straight through it. 

Not sure if thats the way its designed, because I can blow through it, but not see through it. 

Its a 2008 650i, and my pilots are 38s. 
I boiled it in water, used carb cleaner. 
I can't imagine the main jet would have a smaller hole in it than the pilot jet, but then again im not really an expert on carbs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jsin607 said:


> OK.
> 
> I hate to be a pain like this.
> 
> ...


?? #38s in a 650? Well...maybe Kiehin made some changes after 07, but the mains are always larger...and in the middle between the Pilit and the starter jet. The main jet is the what you see at the top of that stack.

Here is a snapshot from the 750 manual. It should be at least something like yours.


----------



## jsin607 (Jul 14, 2011)

So I dont need to be able to see through the whole stack, just the slotted part that screws into the end of it "The last piece in the stack" ? 
I kinda had a feeling it couldnt be that plugged up as the carbs were not that dirty and the machine only has 200 hours on it. 
I can blow through it, so I guess its clean.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jsin607 said:


> So I dont need to be able to see through the whole stack, just the slotted part that screws into the end of it "The last piece in the stack" ?
> I kinda had a feeling it couldnt be that plugged up as the carbs were not that dirty and the machine only has 200 hours on it.
> I can blow through it, so I guess its clean.


Yes, and that last section...is the jet...it will have a number on it and a K insigna if its a real Kiehin jet. If you take it out and it has nothing on it, its a fake and someone used an aftermarket jet or blank and made their own. Just get some spray carb cleaner and spray up through all those.


----------



## jsin607 (Jul 14, 2011)

O.K. I see the numbers now, they are barely visible and they are both 155's so I guess they can be interchanged front to back carb. 

Thanks for your help! 
I can start throwing them back together now, my girlfriend is wicked pissed about the intense gas smell in the apartment and carbs spread out on the kitchen table. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jsin607 said:


> O.K. I see the numbers now, they are barely visible and they are both 155's so I guess they can be interchanged front to back carb.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> I can start throwing them back together now, my girlfriend is wicked pissed about the intense gas smell in the apartment and carbs spread out on the kitchen table. lol


I hear that...my wife would be the same...or worse...lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*pissed would not describe it*



jsin607 said:


> O.K. I see the numbers now, they are barely visible and they are both 155's so I guess they can be interchanged front to back carb.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> I can start throwing them back together now, my girlfriend is wicked pissed about the intense gas smell in the apartment and carbs spread out on the kitchen table. lol


my ex had a wall eyed fit when see got home an found a harley rolling chassis in the spare bed room an the motor setting on the bar hey its all part of life


----------

